# Easy quick strap binding modification



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

Brilliant. Love it Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

So perfect! I was really confused the first time I saw it on a Salomon binding but three seconds after playing with it I realized the brilliance. Not great for monster sized boots or people overly concerned about pure aesthetics (The Salomon versions have a HUGE ladder strap on the toe) but for the rest of us it's pretty great :yahoo:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I think the over-sized ladder is the key though.

I have a pair of Salomon fast fit, they work.

ballistic, from this forum, has done what you've done to a pair of burtons.

I guess my 9.5 Flow Hylites are bigger than his 9.5 K2 Thraxis'

What a fuckin' nightmare for me when we swapped out boards:dizzy:

I had to twist my boot, put my toe in, then try lift me heel over the side of the highback.

I've already thought of how to improve it:thumbsup:

You need to attach a little piece of aluminum to the end of the strap, that looks like this "T" As long as the perpendicular part is wider than the ladder it won't go through.:bowdown:


TT


----------



## SuCoSlayer (Jan 5, 2014)

Brilliant. I might have to try this on my Ride Revolts. It's not a cap strap but it is a hybrid toe strap that can fit around the boot's toe rather than on top of it. I've been thinking about getting a set of Burton cap straps and seeing if I can get them attached to my Rides. Anyone tried this? It appears Burton uses straps that install by feeding them through the underside of the binding and they're held in place by a big round notch that cathes in a socket built into the binding. IIRC, Ride uses nuts and bolts, so I may have to do some modding. I really like the true cap strap, same as the Baltimore toe strap from Technine (pretty sure they came up with it first but Burton appears to have done pretty well with it, and I can't find a set of replacement Baltimore straps, but Burton cap straps are easy to find online).

Great idea and nice write-up!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

MoparMan to add to your idea which I really like. Good post for the forum. 
Ever think of a Christmas tree plug or grommet type fastener/plug. It would really help clean up the look, no chance of tearing a glove and removable if necessary. 
I know this was a 1st attempt just putting in my engineering thoughts :thumbsup:

Something along the lines of these, of course sized to fit and look proper.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just tried this out yesterday on the rear foot toe strap for my old Cartels! Awesome little mod!!!! No more fishing around, searching or threading that damned ladder strap! No more finding it's gotten wedged under the toe of the boot etc. 

Just step in, swivel the whole assembly over your toe, push, ratchet n GO!!!!:yahoo:

Love it, Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------

